# Letter of the Day...



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Each day will be dedicated to a letter.

Only post words that start with the LOTD.

At midnight the letter changes to the next one alphabetically

Today is A so at midnight, the LOTD becomes B and so on...

Please leave definitions of the odder words so we can learn as we post... LOL

Here we go!!!


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Applaud


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Applesauce


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Button


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Backbone


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Blender


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

Sorry...but whose midnight?....I'm at Midnight about 6 or 7 hours before most of you


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Then it would have been your midnight if you had posted first...


Bucket...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

Ok.. 

*Bravado*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Boomerang


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Backstage


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*belligerent*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Barbaric


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Because


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*Button*

*C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)

Color


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*Create*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2019)

Collage


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*Diamond*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)

Development


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)

*Drastic*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)

Diary


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 27, 2019)

dog


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2019)

Drama


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2019)

Dance


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2019)

Delay


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)

*Deciduous*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Dollars


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2019)

Evolve


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Enormous


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2019)

Earth


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Furthermore


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2019)

Frost


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Friday


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2019)

Famous


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Gigantic


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hugs


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2019)

Holiday


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Internal


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Impressive


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Important


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

Illustrious


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Jack in the Box


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)

Kink


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 8, 2019)

Keys


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)

Lemon


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Ladder


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 9, 2019)

List


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2019)

Machine


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2019)

Market


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2019)

Mealtime


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 10, 2019)

Muffin


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Nutcracker


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Neat


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2019)

Nocturnal


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2019)

Ourselves


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2019)

Omen


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 12, 2019)

Opinion


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2019)

Okay


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2019)

Paper


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Pancakes


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2019)

Quotation


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

Ragtag


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Sweetness


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2019)

Sable


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Tribunal


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 16, 2019)

Testimony


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 16, 2019)

Ukelele


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Uncle


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

Vampire


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Water


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Zoo
A


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 14, 2020)

Zippers


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Approving


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Becoming


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 3, 2020)

Baboon


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Closure


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 5, 2020)

Celebrate


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Doorbell


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Exercise


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Elevator


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2020)

Earth


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Family


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 9, 2020)

Fun


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Farmer


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)

Greatness


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Hug


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Increments


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Joy


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Keepers


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Love


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Mothers


----------



## peramangkelder (May 18, 2020)

Newbies


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

Napkin


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 19, 2020)

Noodles


----------



## Lewkat (May 19, 2020)

Novels


----------



## JustBonee (May 19, 2020)

Nature


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Openness


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 20, 2020)

Octet


----------



## JustBonee (May 20, 2020)

Obsolete


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Piglet


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

Preposterous


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Quint


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2020)

Quarantine


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

rice


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2020)

Rabbit


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

rigatoni


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2020)

*Ricochet*


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

Razzle-dazzle


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

Romp


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

rumour


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

rotten


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

raspberry


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

root beer


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

rabbit


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

Sagittarius


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

It's still 11 here so I can't play with the S's yet. LOL!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)

Strawberry


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Today


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 4, 2020)

Tomorrow


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

underwear


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

usually


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2020)

Ultramarine


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

Unbelievable


----------



## Ceege (Jun 5, 2020)

Unique


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 6, 2020)

vegetable


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Wakeup


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Xylocarp


----------



## Ceege (Jun 7, 2020)

Yesterday


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)

Zoologist


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

against


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2020)

Backlog


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 18, 2020)

Confused....are we playing this properly 

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Confused....are we playing this properly
> 
> D



Yes, so the letter for today, so all words start with an "E" and tomorrow all words that start with "W" and so on...

effort


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

flipper


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 16, 2020)

I still don't get it? Shouldn't the letter of today be 'G' not 'W'?


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 16, 2020)

I believe that after midnight in your area, you are supposed to begin with the next letter, ie; since no one used other than your confused, I'll continue with:
Confidence.

Now until midnight in your area, c is still in use and then whoever hits midnight for tomorrow first and posts a d word, we continue with d until midnight, etc.  Is that clear as fog or what?


----------



## RubyK (Sep 16, 2020)

Can't make heads or tails of this game. Could somebody explain it please?


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 17, 2020)

Daybreak.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Confused....are we playing this properly
> D





mike4lorie said:


> Yes, so the letter for today, so all words start with an "E" and tomorrow all words that start with "W" and so on...
> effort





peramangkelder said:


> I still don't get it? Shouldn't the letter of today be 'G' not 'W'?





Lewkat said:


> I believe that after midnight in your area, you are supposed to begin with the next letter, ie; since no one used other than your confused, I'll continue with:
> Confidence.
> Now until midnight in your area, c is still in use and then whoever hits midnight for tomorrow first and posts a d word, we continue with d until midnight, etc.  Is that clear as fog or what?





RubyK said:


> Can't make heads or tails of this game. Could somebody explain it please?




I think we all  could use an explanantion   ... nothing makes any sense


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

Well it's past midnight here so I'm changing the letter..to E

Explanation...


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 18, 2020)

Exercise.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Estuary*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)

further, since after midnight, we change the letter... so today is Saturday, Sunday where ever YOU are... You will start the next letter which is G


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 24, 2020)

But 'G' does not come after 'E' because 'F' does doesn't it  You've lost me


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Me too.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Flames


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2020)

Fabulous


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Gigantic


----------

